# V-Shaped Abdominal Area



## SportinStyle (Jul 27, 2004)

Is that V-Shape in the Abdominal area something that anyone can get, or can only people with the right genetics get it? 

I workout a ton (well not my abs) and have 8% bf but I don't have it.


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

not quite sure what area you are talking about...


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Jul 27, 2004)

he's talking about the obliques i believe..


----------



## Akateros (Jul 27, 2004)

That, or the so-called Loin of Apollo, the grooves leading over the hip crest down into the pelvis.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 27, 2004)

Exactly. But I know a lot of people who work out their abs and obliques a ton, and have very little bf but don't have it, and then again I know some who don't work theirs out barely ever and have it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 27, 2004)

Akateros said:
			
		

> That, or the so-called Loin of Apollo, the grooves leading over the hip crest down into the pelvis.



O you mean like Me and Rissole?  HAHAHA yea ok so its only my man Riss thats got em.....


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> Exactly. But I know a lot of people who work out their abs and obliques a ton, and have very little bf but don't have it, and then again I know some who don't work theirs out barely ever and have it.



genetics...


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 27, 2004)

im with LAM.  its  a bummer..


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 27, 2004)

Yea dude, it sucks. Oh well, their's always cosmetic surgery  (that would be desperate)


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 27, 2004)

DEFINATELY not worth it. i'd worry more about school, work, girls etc....and less about getting a v-shaped abdomen. just my .02 cents


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 27, 2004)

lol, I know. If I put the money in for that, I would deserve to be shot. BUT, If I ever get some extra dough, I would probably get calves. I have the genetics of chicken legs (my dad and grandpa both work out tons but have the skinniest legs) and I do also. That would be last priority though, after I trained for 5 years trying to get nice ones, but had no results.


----------



## V Player (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok on that note......I gotta ask......is there such a thing as "big" obliques? Yeah I know it sounds stupid but whenever I see someone like Chris Benoit from WWE, it makes me think that there is such a thing. Im deathly afraid I might have them. I dont work them out, but the lower my bodyfat gets, the more they seem pronounced. Funny thing is is that Ive seen them mostly on martial arts guys that practice a high kicking style. Yeah I know that sounds goofy too but I swear I have.


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Ok on that note......I gotta ask......is there such a thing as "big" obliques? Yeah I know it sounds stupid but whenever I see someone like Chris Benoit from WWE, it makes me think that there is such a thing. Im deathly afraid I might have them. I dont work them out, but the lower my bodyfat gets, the more they seem pronounced. Funny thing is is that Ive seen them mostly on martial arts guys that practice a high kicking style. Yeah I know that sounds goofy too but I swear I have.



definetly...I've been taking MA for about 18 years and my obliques are good sized even when I get down to 7% bf.  I don't really train my abs much so I know it's got to be from the combination of years of MA training and powerlifting...


----------



## V Player (Jul 27, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> definetly...I've been taking MA for about 18 years and my obliques are good sized even when I get down to 7% bf.  I don't really train my abs much so I know it's got to be from the combination of years of MA training and powerlifting...


So......Im doomed. 


What style?


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> So......Im doomed.
> 
> 
> What style?



Dragon Moo Do which was developed by Grand Master Chae T. Goh  which combines many hard and soft techniques. I studied under him for 13 years.  Concurrently with that I was taking Aikido for about 5 years.  And Kung Fu for about 2.5 years focusing on Southern Mantis, White Tiger, Small Plum Blossom and a form of Cobra...


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 27, 2004)

yeah i think they are genetic i have them, they come out real well when i am leaned out, it's sweet cause chicks dig 'em, but i guess it makes up for the fact that i can't grow big arms and legs.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a hint of v-line @ 11% bodyfat


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 27, 2004)

Interesting. I never knew that this was genetic. Since I have male pattern fat storage, I've just recently discovered that I have this.


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey LAM i know this is not in the scope of this thread but i cannot resist asking this .. MA training ..can it be started at any reasonable age .. i.e. i am 21 and never had any MA training before. Past 20 yrs of my life i have been in a terrible shape but since i started lifting last yr I have trimmed down a lot and was planning on taking up either Karate or Aikido. is that advisable?


----------



## stencil (Jul 28, 2004)

You can start at any age, Lord.  21 is pretty young to start compared to a lot of people, actually.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 28, 2004)

I believe the average age that most Shaolin practitioners (both in the religious and martial arts sense) in China start at age 5.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

You know that this thread made me realize?

I hate my body, LAM is not only a beast but can kick ass too, and I hate my genetics, hehe.

Gotta love it.


----------



## LAM (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord_of_the_GYM said:
			
		

> Hey LAM i know this is not in the scope of this thread but i cannot resist asking this .. MA training ..can it be started at any reasonable age .. i.e. i am 21 and never had any MA training before. Past 20 yrs of my life i have been in a terrible shape but since i started lifting last yr I have trimmed down a lot and was planning on taking up either Karate or Aikido. is that advisable?



both are fine arts. but most important is to do plenty of research on the instructors and the history of the school.  there as so many belt factories in the US.  there is no such thing as a bad martial art, only a bad instructor.

here are 2 main things you want to to look out for:

1. any place that says you can earn your black belt in x amount of time for x amount of dollars.

2. any place that does not differentiate between children and adult black belts.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

Have you ever used your training on someone? What were the results?


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Jul 28, 2004)

thanks for the info man


----------



## LAM (Jul 28, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> Have you ever used your training on someone? What were the results?



I haven't been in a street fight in a long time. but I'm probably about 130-0-0 combining street fighting and competitions.  back in the 80's myself and a couple of the korean guys I trained with would go into the city (West and North Philly) and get into fights with street thugs...obviously something I would never do again or in this day and age...


----------



## rjr5353 (Jul 28, 2004)

dam, youve never lost in a competition?  Have you tried UFC yet????  You should try.....Or K-1, those dudes are crazy........


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 28, 2004)

I want one


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

I know...  Having a six pack just isn't enough. lol


----------



## asicx (Jul 28, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I haven't been in a street fight in a long time. but I'm probably about 130-0-0 combining street fighting and competitions.  back in the 80's myself and a couple of the korean guys I trained with would go into the city (West and North Philly) and get into fights with street thugs...obviously something I would never do again or in this day and age...




LAM, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it against aikido and kungfu philosophy, especially aikido, to go start up trouble just to use your techniques?  Not only that, but even in the 80s, people got shot up all the time.

just my thoughts...


----------



## V Player (Jul 29, 2004)

LAM...you have my respect. I for one know the discipline that Kung Fu takes. In my humble opinion, that why so many people preffer to take something easy like karate or tae kwon do or any other art that gives you a black belt in X amount of time. 


I bow to you, sir.


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 30, 2004)

LAM, there can be only one! I will.....keel you.


----------

